# New Mod



## Void (26/9/16)

Hey guys 

Been using my iStick Pico with the Melo mini tank and love it. 

I do however want to get something bigger with a bit more battery life. 

Aby advice on what would be a good mod? Been looking at the Smok X cube Ultra...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (26/9/16)

Smok make fantastic mods IMO!

Their new Alien has just been launched I believe, although some pre-orders are still pending. Check it out maybe?
Otherwise the X Cube Ultra is also fantastic!

The RX2/3 gives you the option of running it with 2 or 3 batteries which could be nice.

I guess there is always the Minikin, people seem to love it for some reason. Apart from the form factor I am not that mad about it personally.

Oh, lets not forget the LUX which can take 26650 batteries too! If battery life is your main concern, the Lux might be best then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Void (26/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Smok make fantastic mods IMO!
> 
> Their new Alien has just been launched I believe, although some pre-orders are still pending. Check it out maybe?
> Otherwise the X Cube Ultra is also fantastic!
> ...


Thank you, will have a look at those now 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noddy (26/9/16)

The smok osub has built in batteries, IIRC, 3300mah. Check it out at sirvape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (26/9/16)

Ive ordered an osub 80w...should get it this week....saw the alien kit today only. Looks really nice!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Warlock (27/9/16)

Hi @Void 
I recently purchased a Wismec Reuleaux RX2/3. It gives you fantastic battery life in the 3 battery mode, and has as many features and controls that the heart could desire.

But one thing that isn’t punted is how comfortable it is in the hand in 2 or 3 battery configurations. It just feels so right, and it’s stable, it not falling over all the time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (27/9/16)

Keep in mind you would need 5 batteries if you go the RX 2/3 route. (2 batteries paired for dual config and 3 batteries paired for triple config) You cannot use 2 batteries and add the third whenever you feel like using 3 cells.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Warlock (27/9/16)

You are so right @daniel craig . My battery administration is a nightmare. Three dual battery mods...for them I have a floating pair...and use them in the RX2/3 when I charge the 3 batteries from the RX2/3. But then again you can’t use them all at once...unless its diy tasting time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (27/9/16)

Void said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Been using my iStick Pico with the Melo mini tank and love it.
> 
> ...


Relo,price-performance-power!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Void (27/9/16)

Thanks for all the info guys, i really like the look of the SMOK mods. Im leaning towards the Alien kit now. Only issue is, it isn't released yet. 

Anyone know a local supplier that i can pre-order from?


----------

